# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  ORA-01843 - Apex 5 - Bar chart

## Stong

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci dont je n'arrive pas  trouver la solution avec Apex 5.

Voila, je veux faire un diagramme en batons base sur une requte. Grosso modo, c'est un diagramme du chiffre d'affaire en fonction du mois de l'anne, et chaque anne est une srie.
J'ai pour a besoin de 'densifier' les donnes, car pour certains mois il n'y a pas d'enregistrement dans la base.

J'obtiens une requte qui me sors les bonnes donnes lorsque je la teste dans le SQL workshop, mais qui fait afficher un message d'erreur lorsque je tente de faire le diagramme.

Voici la requte :



```

```

Dans mes champs, D_CMD est une date.

Voici le rsultat de cette qui marche et qui me donne ce que je cherche :


Et voici le rsultat quand je tente de faire le graph :


J'ai bien vu que l'erreur 01843 est souvent un problme de format de date... mais pourquoi la requte fonctionne correctement ? Et comment rsoudre le problme ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

